# Skeletools or Demon Hard Tail



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm getting impact shorts because I'm tired of almost seriously injuring my tailbone when i go riding, and I've narrowed it down to these two. 

The Demon Hard tail has the hard plastic which could work like a helmet for the azz, but the Skeletool shorts have the ability for extra padding and they have such a huge pad size as well, and I cannot decide between the two. If anyone here can help me decide, plz fire away. EDIT: Is the set of extra pads worth paying 22$ for with the skeletools, because not getting that could make the two items have very similar price points.

P.S. I don't want azzpadz... I want something that helps my hips too.

Demon: 60$ + Free Shipping: Demon Shield Hardtail Padded Shorts, 2011

Skeletools: ~100$ all said and done: Skeletools Protective Gear - We provide quality customizable protection for all sports.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

i personally dont use either... never really opted to although i probably should, couldnt hurt... however, friend of mine i frequently ride with has the skeletools shorts... the upper hip pads and tail pad have a pretty hard packed pad exterior.. not far off of plastic. I can't be 100% sure though because ive never seen the demon tail shorts in person.... but i'd say skeletools would work well... he bounces off rails like a basketball, and that area's always fine on him.

edit: try to get some personal owners of demon tails input... i dont really know anyone who uses them.


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

I went ahead and got a pair of large skeletools impact shorts for 80 all said and done. I did some advanced searching/digging in this forum and realized they were both good. The only difference I found was that for every one demon hardtail review I found, I also found nearly five people giving skeletools the thumbs up, and went with the skeletools. I'll review 'em when they get here.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

i got the skeletools and never used them. they are WAYYYY TOOO bulky in my opinion. I personally use these:

Demon Flex Force Padded Shorts Men, 2011

enough to take the sting off any fall and very very low profile.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

i should probably grab some of these.... ate it pretty hard on a rail at a local school today.. everything closed including gas stations, freak storm threw up all over my area... powder doesnt serve as good padding on stair cases!


----------



## dissonance (Jan 11, 2011)

jkc350z said:


> i got the skeletools and never used them. they are WAYYYY TOOO bulky in my opinion. I personally use these:
> 
> Demon Flex Force Padded Shorts Men, 2011
> 
> enough to take the sting off any fall and very very low profile.


I got those shorts and they didn't seem to help at all. I am now trying to decide between the skeletools and the demon shield.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

I mean it really depends on what you are looking for. The flex force will take the sting out of a fall, but you will still feel it, where as the skeletools will make u not feel anything, but will also look like you shiz in your pants. Just my opinion.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

jkc350z said:


> I mean it really depends on what you are looking for. The flex force will take the sting out of a fall, but you will still feel it, where as the skeletools will make u not feel anything, but will also look like you shiz in your pants. Just my opinion.


lol! I slipped off a box last night onto really hardpack and Im icing by ass bone currently. Im going to look into these for next season I think.


----------



## veazer (Mar 4, 2010)

jkc350z said:


> I mean it really depends on what you are looking for. The flex force will take the sting out of a fall, but you will still feel it, where as the skeletools will make u not feel anything, but will also look like you shiz in your pants. Just my opinion.


For me, I don't really care what I look like, so I went with skeletools. I rarely ride w/ anyone, and almost never someone better than me. One dude i go to the mountain with sometimes skis and he wears solid purple with lime green stripes on the pants... looks awesome when bombing a run though.


----------



## dissonance (Jan 11, 2011)

The skeletools seem to cover more area than the demon shield, but the demon shield seems like it would protect more against harder falls as if you are wearing a knee pad on your tailbone. Not sure if the demon shield sticks out as much as the skeletools.


----------

